# Pax comments on Uber GPS



## labloverva (Mar 12, 2019)

Had a pax yesterday tell me he and friends have complained to Uber about the problems and inaccuracies of the Uber passenger app. Lost, freezing, bad directions, etc. I told him the driver app has the same problems for months and he agreed, saying that other drivers have mentioned the same thing. But Uber does nothing to solve this!!


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Why are you using Uber navigation? Their navigation is a horribly buggy version of Google Maps. The only time I have it up is as I arrive at the pickup and as I drop off.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

I use Uber navigation. I cross check the routes with Google maps (Especially during rush hour), and for the most part they're pretty much identical. I haven't had that many issues with it. I know it's not 100% perfect but it gets the job done. It's sent me behind buildings, told me to drop a rider off the side of the freeway, got a few addresses wrong and such, but overall I'm happy with it. 

Same thing goes for Google maps. I use it with Lyft and I'm happy with it, with a few hiccups here and there. 

Individual results may vary, but that's my take on it. Certain markers might have worse experiences and some might have better ones.


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

I agree the Uber Nav Map is horrifyingly BAD. They should just do away with it and intergrade with the real Google or WAZE system which has more robust systems for sending the best routes. That is one thing they need to fix if they get a few pennies from their IPO on Friday. Trash the Uber Nav and let the Uber App have the option for you to select either Google or WAZE and which both are in Apple CarPlay, the navigation can be displayed on the screen with a list of the turn-by-turns.

You should be able to if a ride request comes in, see it on your car's main display screen and just select from there instead of having to switch back to the phone to accept or decline.

Over the weekend in Atlanta, I observed the Uber Navigation System CRASH HARD. Had no choice but to use WAZE anyway, and WAZE worked flawlessly.

I believe Uber put the load on the Navigation side without properly supporting the demand for it. If they want to prove they can have driverless cars, they need a robust navigation system. Uber Nav flunks.


----------



## labloverva (Mar 12, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> Why are you using Uber navigation? Their navigation is a horribly buggy version of Google Maps. The only time I have it up is as I arrive at the pickup and as I drop off.


I didn't know there was any other choice. What is it? Where is it? Any directions on how to use it?


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

I love the Uber Nav! It has frozen up now and then, so I switch to Google maps. I just don't like having to go back and forth between the two apps. But my preference, Uber Nav is best for me.


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

You can select which nav app you use in your app settings. You have Uberbrokerbator, Googlish, and the Wazer. You will have to switch back and forth but when things fail it will give you a selection for which nav to use.


----------



## labloverva (Mar 12, 2019)

Ballermaris said:


> You can select which nav app you use in your app settings. You have Uberbrokerbator, Googlish, and the Wazer. You will have to switch back and forth but when things fail it will give you a selection for which nav to use.


I never heard of these things you mention!


----------



## OMA-UberDriver (Mar 25, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> Why are you using Uber navigation? Their navigation is a horribly buggy version of Google Maps. The only time I have it up is as I arrive at the pickup and as I drop off.


Last time I let the Uber Driver App sit in the background during a trip in order to use another nav app I missed a trip request because the uber app will not make a sound when in the background on the Iphone X.
Does anyone else have this issue or a solution?


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

I use built in nav apps on U & L, but it's not really a choice.

If I select GMaps, it takes.... sooooo.... lonnnngggg for gmapps to open, initialize, get route, display, and finally start. 30-40 seconds at least. Most times though I know which direction and first turn from the 'hint' before pickup with some common sense.

Still, it would be nice to have Gmapps work as it should. Didn't use to be like this. Waze included. I think that U & L are introducing a delay into the fray to keep us using I app nav.


----------



## DougTheUberDriver (Apr 28, 2019)

ubers gps is really poor. once they ditched google as their backend map provider,it all went to pot. lyft is a poor mans uber, but their gps at least makes sense.


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

Didn't know they kicked gmaps out for map api provider. 

That would explain the notice on last update... may use up to/more than 2GB (something like that) on data. I drive pt, and my data use has gone way up. 

Might also explain why takes so darn long to use gmaps now instead of internal.


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

krbjmpr said:


> Didn't know they kicked gmaps out for map api provider.
> 
> That would explain the notice on last update... may use up to/more than 2GB (something like that) on data. I drive pt, and my data use has gone way up.
> 
> Might also explain why takes so darn long to use gmaps now instead of internal.


Hmmmm......this may explain why my data has doubled this month! I usually use the Uber GPS, but it has started to "freeze" sometimes and I have to switch to google maps. I don't like to , but have no choice.


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

Maybe I'll take a look at app later with apk editor, see what that reveals. At minimum, should be able to sniff the data stream and see where packets are coming from / to. 

I bet everything is coming from mother Uber (heh) server side, and that is why is running so slow with inapp nav, and blowing so many new pings' first turns.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

krbjmpr said:


> If I select GMaps, it takes.... sooooo.... lonnnngggg for gmapps to open, initialize, get route, display, and finally start. 30-40 seconds at least.


Sound like you need a new phone?


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

Phone isn't the problem. I can open a different map app, put in address, get route, start drive in the time it takes Uber to launch gmaps. Gonna try making gmaps a temporarily 'permanent' background app and see if that helps.


The LG v20 is a couple years old, but still can hang with the other horses out front.

Probably not the S10+ aka Secretariat though.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

I leave waze in the background only to hear alerts about traffic, accidents, cops and CAMERA! It let’s me know even when I don’t have a destination in it. DC has way too many pothole, accidents and CAMERAS! Everywhere. Plus a cop on every street corner. DC cops. Capitol police. Secret service. Metro police. Airport police. Every damn federal government department has its own police. MD and VA state cops. Every county, city and town has their own cops. Each university has full fledge police departments, too ? literally dozens of dozens of different police departments everywhere.


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

I used WAZE exclusively this prior weekend in Atlanta, as we were really busy with events. Never missed a Uber notification as I had all notifications set to persistent.
I had a Pax from Brazil, who commented as we were driving that he found the WAZE far superior to the Uber Nav. He had observed other Uber drivers in Miami, Orlando, and even New York using WAZE the entire time.

I have not had any lengthy delay for route calculation, usually around 5-10 seconds at most, and off we go and no one was complaining about the routing. We had periods of bad weather that had turned the interstates into parking lots from crashes. 

Took one family to an Emory University graduation, all by side streets which afforded them a tour of some of the older homes that had been restored. Made for nice conversation, especially when we were in an area where we had students living to attend the various colleges that are in the area. (Emory, Georgia Tech, Georgia State, and so forth.)

Were able to get them on time and they even gave a nice tip too.

I got the usual Bull [email protected]@@, from Uber Developers after I gave the app a 2-star and unloaded on them about the crappy nav. You would think that they would in wanting efficiency get with the program to get the Nav issues fixed. Likely not will happen until an Uber and Pax drive off a cliff into a river or lake, that they will finally say "Folks we need to fix this now..." When they find out their company has to write a 7 or 8 figure check.


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

krbjmpr said:


> I use built in nav apps on U & L, but it's not really a choice.
> 
> If I select GMaps, it takes.... sooooo.... lonnnngggg for gmapps to open, initialize, get route, display, and finally start. 30-40 seconds at least. Most times though I know which direction and first turn from the 'hint' before pickup with some common sense.
> 
> Still, it would be nice to have Gmapps work as it should. Didn't use to be like this. Waze included. I think that U & L are introducing a delay into the fray to keep us using I app nav.


Wow. Google maps opens instantly on my phone after tapping it from Uber app. What the heck kind of phone do you have ?


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

Lg v20 here. The GMsp app itself opens quickly, but getting the route is what takes so damn long. Worse on U than L, and both are noticeably slower downtown when 'in the jungle.' 

Will try Waze when I drive next. I used to use it heavily, but moved to Gmaps since Waze doesn't (or didn't) have ability to download download offline maps, just cached areas where it was used. 

From all the other comments, problem may be on my end. Will capture logs when I am able, see if anything is found. It very well may be that I am exceeding capabilities of my phone, though I doubt it as CPU load hovers around 40%, RAM usage around 60%, network varies between 15 to 20% with wild but short term peaks. 

Perhaps I will take a system image of my phone and drop it into an emulator. Then I Dan monitor all processes and see where breakdown occurs. That would involve driving with a laptop though.


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

Update:

Due to an incident this weekend, I ended up going to constables office to take a memory card from dash cam (corrupted, they fix) and copy a video file (screen recorder) for audio content. 

I was asked to stop all activities, so I did, and resumed my delayed schedule of archiving phone data. Usually I use wifi, but router has been flaky from storms so I connected via USB. 

Exodus malware detected. Yup, my phone is infected and may be the reason why I have issues that are more unique to others. 

So, I get to spend rest of afternoon restoring burned backups from prior to when logs indicate I was infected. 

Yay me.


----------



## Mynewseason (Mar 31, 2019)

I prefer WAZE when I'm driving. I can choose it easily when I click on the header. The pop-up will allow me to choose WAZE or GOOGLE MAPS.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Mynewseason said:


> I prefer WAZE when I'm driving. I can choose it easily when I click on the header. The pop-up will allow me to choose WAZE or GOOGLE MAPS.


Is there really much difference anymore? Google owns both.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Ballermaris said:


> I agree the Uber Nav Map is horrifyingly BAD. They should just do away with it and intergrade with the real Google or WAZE system which has more robust systems for sending the best routes. That is one thing they need to fix if they get a few pennies from their IPO on Friday. Trash the Uber Nav and let the Uber App have the option for you to select either Google or WAZE and which both are in Apple CarPlay, the navigation can be displayed on the screen with a list of the turn-by-turns.
> 
> You should be able to if a ride request comes in, see it on your car's main display screen and just select from there instead of having to switch back to the phone to accept or decline.
> 
> ...


I can put most apps up on the big screen. You need to jailbreak and then install Carbridge. Works with Skip the Dishes and most apps, only a couple come out glitchy for me.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Coyotex said:


> I love the Uber Nav! It has frozen up now and then, so I switch to Google maps. I just don't like having to go back and forth between the two apps. But my preference, Uber Nav is best for me.


Dara, why are you annoying drivers, you already screwed us on pay.


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Dara, why are you annoying drivers, you already screwed us on pay.


Dara?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Coyotex said:


> Dara?


WHAT!!! you don't know Dara, heads up, he's the guy who has been screwing Uber drivers, without lube.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

I don't use Uber's navigation except when I'm arriving at the pin. For 99% of the route, I use Waze (though Google Maps is also fine).


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Uber and Lyft navigation has its issues however a lot can be learned from those issues to benefit you.


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

I have called twice to complain about the navigation. I was told to use Google maps. Uber doesn't give damn about anything. PAX are starting to notice too. They probably still don't care.


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

My Pax have cared, and more than a few have commented o. it. Several have seen last-second turns and ask how do I stand that. Usual response is by making a very hard turn but you are on wrong sidr and would be thrown across. They laugh. I catch the next exit / correction and keep driving. 

I have encouraged all to follow along with their own maps, and tell me if they see something different. Then I flag the ride, and let Uber Underwire know when I stop driving in the morning. 

What's *really* irritating is Dropoff at someplace, got a stacked ping waiting, start following GPS just to discover its taking you back to same place. 

Would be so helpful to have destination name / address at first rather than make next illegal u-turn in .4 mile...


----------

